# Stripers, blues, and steel leaders



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

When I was a kid we would fish for large blues down in FL and we'd use steel leaders so the mono wouldn't break when the blues hit. I've read quite a few posts on here about using at least 80# mono at AI or the blues will bite right through the mono. Why not just use a short steel leader? 

I'm assuming the reason is because that will scare off any stripers and only leave you with blues. Or do the blues get scared away from the wire as well up here...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> When I was a kid we would fish for large blues down in FL and we'd use steel leaders so the mono wouldn't break when the blues hit. I've read quite a few posts on here about using at least 80# mono at AI or the blues will bite right through the mono. Why not just use a short steel leader?
> 
> I'm assuming the reason is because that will scare off any stripers and only leave you with blues. Or do the blues get scared away from the wire as well up here...


I use both. Only problem with a steel leader (IMO) is that if a hyperactive blue gets on (yeah) the leader will get all kinked and the coating will come off. This then may affect/cut your shock leader if another one gets on.

I will use both on Sunday


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I used 100lbs mono last week I was there. As you can see the results. If you use mono, at least 8/0 circle hook is a must. Even thou the bite leader was frayed up, but it shouldn't a problem w/ the blue or the stripers.

Damn husky, you're asking question like you haven't fish before. :beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> I used 100lbs mono last week I was there. As you can see the results. If you use mono, at least 8/0 circle hook is a must. Even thou the bite leader was frayed up, but it shouldn't a problem w/ the blue or the stripers.
> 
> Damn husky, you're asking question like you haven't fish before. :beer:


He has fished before    I thought he slept on the beach with the rest of the guys


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just do like me and pretend you
know what you are talking about
and then play it off when you 
get bit off...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I don't fish much. I just dream about it. Actually, I rarely make it out past the bay. I fished 3 R's once a couple of years ago, I've been to IRI twice, and AI once.

I just went to the only place around me to get stuff--Dicks in Gaithersburg. I got 8 ounce pyramids (nice surprise for Gaithersburg), some fish finder sliders, and some 7/0 and 8/0 gama octopus circles (the 4 X strength ones). That was the biggest they had (had to get the 7/0 cause they only had one pack of 8/0).

So Talapia, do you snell the circle with 100#?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> So Talapia, do you snell the circle with 100#?


I'm not Tilapia but I snell (snell knot) or use a palomar knot to snell with 80# or 100# mono. I am out of 100# at the moment so 80# will have to do


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, HuskyMD, how was the selection of heavy leader material at the Dicks? I'm right across the highway and thought I'd run over there right after work to pick up (hopefully) a spool of 130lb mono for leaders. I'm sad to hear that the biggest circle hooks they've got are the Gami 8/0s. I was hoping for some of the monster Mustads I've seen from time to time. Do they have any 8 oz pyramids left? 

I snell a lot of my hooks, depending on eye type. If you're interested I'd be glad to show you how I snell it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They do have 8 ounce pyramids. 

They had nothing over 60 #'s for leader material unless I was looking in the wrong place.

I almost left without finding the hooks and sinkers. They have a few different aisles with hooks. The one you want is the last one (or first  by the guns and hunting stuff.

They don't even have 8/0's now cause I bought the last pack.

I'm gonna try Sports Authority for 100# test tonight...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

no heavy leader at the dicks in Fair Lakes. I found 100lb fluorocarbon at the Boaters World in Springfield just off Old Keene Mill at exit 169A


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Harbor B/T*

Bev has all the leader material that you need. I picked up 100lbs and didn't loose a fish to a bite off. Now, one thing for ya Husky... I did buy 7/0 eagle claw.. which I do like, but I kept loosing fish w/ the 7/0's. Switched back to the 8.0 gammis and only missed one or two fish. 

Good luck you AI newbie.... LOL.. j/k.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

If you guys are wondering how to or what to tie, check out the UNI knot. Very easy to tie with big mono. Its a good terminal knot.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath, you going to AI this weekend? I'm still dying to try out the Fusion! Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey CT, not sure but looking at Sunday. If I go on Sunday, I'll make sure and bring the Fusion along with the Blue Yonder.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> I don't fish much. I just dream about it. Actually, I rarely make it out past the bay. I fished 3 R's once a couple of years ago, I've been to IRI twice, and AI once.
> 
> I just went to the only place around me to get stuff--Dicks in Gaithersburg. I got 8 ounce pyramids (nice surprise for Gaithersburg), some fish finder sliders, and some 7/0 and 8/0 gama octopus circles (the 4 X strength ones). That was the biggest they had (had to get the 7/0 cause they only had one pack of 8/0).
> 
> So Talapia, do you snell the circle with 100#?


I am definitely THE worst surf fisherman
on this board since I never do it. I think
the last time I threw bait from the surf
was 2 years ago at Sandy Point for the 
spring run. I do not even own any surf
fishing gear.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Again, check out the UNI knot, very easy to tie and very strong.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Again, check out the UNI knot, very easy to tie and very strong.


I have my own home made knots...  
See my first post in this thread.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I have my own home made knots...
> See my first post in this thread.


its called talapia mystery special...  you should see the knot I made with my christmas lights...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> its called talapia mystery special...


Yeah, where did my rig go...after I cast it!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I don't fish much...
> 
> I just went to the only place around me to get stuff--Dicks in Gaithersburg. I got ... some fish finder sliders, and some 7/0 and 8/0 gama octopus circles (the 4 X strength ones). That was the biggest they had (had to get the 7/0 cause they only had one pack of 8/0)....


Heads up Trevor, most of the sliding fish finders you can pick up on this side of the bay are [email protected] Don't cast an 8 with any force near anybody you like.   

Suggest using a simple proven rig. In order: hook, short heavy leader, swivel, snap swivel with weight, bead, shock or running. You might want to add a bead between the snap and the swivel but it really isn't needed. The top bead is to keep your weight from running up your shock.

Some folks are talking about skipping the swivel and letting the snap ride on the hook. I haven't tried that method yet, but folks swear by it.


If you guys make it out, tear 'em up!

R-
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is what use and I love it.

17# main line to 40# shock. Coastal lock swivel on the end of the shock. Then my bite leader / FF rig which is 30" of 80# snelled to my hook (11/0 or 15/0) I use another coastal lock swivel or mcmahon swivel for my sinker/ff slide (no plastic thingies). The other end of the leader is a hvy duty swivel. This way I can create several rigs and switch out as needed. This way there is no helicopter effect ... a bonus in the wind!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ok, thanks for the advice. The ones I got are a plastic slider with a metal snap for the sinker. I take it its the plastic part that will break from the weight of the 8 ounce? I can just get some decent coastal lock swivels then...it's just that they cost so much for good ones (ROSCO)...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, those cheap plastic doods will break on ya. Flea came up with some decent ones a while back but I forget the brand. Go with the snap swivel. Your fishing buddies will appreciate it.  

Make sure you size your snap swivel swivel so it doesn't ride on top of the bottom swivel eye. Get them similar size and you'll be all set.
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Price of terminal Tackle*

If you shop around you can piece together a perfect FF rig get the right components and you will never go back to Steel Leader NOR Beads or anything except the basics.:fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey CT, not sure but looking at Sunday. If I go on Sunday, I'll make sure and bring the Fusion along with the Blue Yonder.


with your casting, you need all the help you get get....    :beer:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Took a little while to find it, but here's a picture DD posted a few years ago. Thanks DD.

Sure was fun looking through those old pictures hunting for it.  

Use or skip the bead. I use it on the top, but others don't. Extend the final leader if you expect big blue, shorten if bait helicoptering is shorting your cast.










.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> with your casting, you need all the help you get get....    :beer:


You talking to me or Fishbreath? I thought we AC are a tight bunch...  Not that my casting is any better, I just blame it on the gear 


Oh, and don't anyone worry about HuskyMD killing someone with an errant sinker because of the plastic slideys. I've got enough tackle to open my own tackle shop.  I'll make sure he gets what he needs


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

so who's going to AI this sunday?? i will be there whole sunday. with all the good reports, i've been dying to go there.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> You talking to me or Fishbreath?


I was talking about FishBreath. I haven't met you. I don't mess around with anyone I don't know.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I was talking about FishBreath. I haven't met you. I don't mess around with anyone I don't know.


Yo Crawdaddy - FB is GC not A/C. His eyes are tooooo wide...

Ya met AK...he was down with NTKG during the puppy drum run this spring @ the Point.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yo Crawdaddy - FB is GC not A/C. His eyes are tooooo wide...
> 
> Ya met AK...he was down with NTKG during the puppy drum run this spring @ the Point.


I wasn't with NTKG at the point this spring. He fished weekdays, I fished weekends. Dang, stop drinking.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I wasn't with NTKG at the point this spring. He fished weekdays, I fished weekends. Dang, stop drinking.


LOL... haahaa...  :beer: 

just had some spam and eggs with rice... yum. :spam:


----------



## clamsnout (Jul 1, 2006)

*hi-lo over FF*

Hi-lo seems to be working. Nov. 30 31 inch blue on hi-lo 7/0 Gama. Today all throwback action on hi-lo, zilch on FishFinder. (not even skate). FF is better in spring when fish bottom feed (drum).


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

clamsnout said:


> Hi-lo seems to be working. Nov. 30 31 inch blue on hi-lo 7/0 Gama. Today all throwback action on hi-lo, zilch on FishFinder. (not even skate). FF is better in spring when fish bottom feed (drum).


Maybe, maybe not. All these were on FF. There were 2 more blues weren't taken picture.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice A.I fish!........

Heard from Anthony -from OC - the bite's still on...Sheeeet...may hafta fish AI this weekend....

Gimme a shout.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

My bro will be at the walkover tomorrow morning. I can't make it up there. You should head up there and take him to the sand instead of him walking.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> with your casting, you need all the help you get get....    :beer:


HA HA HA HA....you know the old saying...its not how long you make it, but HOW you make LOOONG....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

By the way, spoke with Hai a little while ago and got the report from the walk-over at AI...weather is beautiful, its windy and the water is rough, 8 is not holding well, and the water is dirty. Little has happened there. 

French got there early this morning and picked up some stripers off the rte. 50 bridge but nothing so far from the beach....


----------

